# Black scabs on my Retriever - Please Help



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Supi*

Supi

Not sure what it is, have you tried Googling it?

I would get him to the vet RIGHT AWAY and oozing could be an infection starting!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I recommend getting a second opinion too since they are oozing.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It may have started from his sitting posture, but looks like a staph infection has set in.

A medicated shampoo and antibiotics should help. I don't know what is available in India, but a chlorhexadine shampoo or betadine scrub should help along with antibiotics.


----------



## Ada's Mom (Aug 24, 2011)

I would guess a skin infection. Ada had black scabs like that, but not quite as bad and the vet said it was a skin infection. I would get him to the vet soon as possible.


----------

